# Neues Fenster öffnen und gleich wieder schliessen



## A5 Infoschlampe (28. November 2002)

Hi servus,

habe folgendes problem: Möchte ein neues Fenster beim Starten der Seite automatisch öffnen und gleich danach, so nach einer Sekunde wieder schliessen automatisch. Am besten wäre noch wenn das Fenster ganz "klein" ist, also am besten nur die Titelleiste angezeigt wird. Bzw. das es im "Hintergrund" angezeigt wird, sofern dass überhaupt geht.

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Thx im vorraus,

ciao


----------



## Adam Wille (28. November 2002)

Hoi,

"beim Starten" der Seite kannst du entweder über den onload-Handler des Dokumentenbodys erreichen oder als Script im <head>-Teil.

1)

```
<body onload="fenster = window.open('seite.html','fenstername','width=100,height=100,left=0,top=0');setTimeout('fenster.close()', 500);">
```
wobei die 500 dann der Anzahl an Millisekunden entsprechen würden, die gewartet werden bis das Fenster wieder geschlossen wird.
Weiß ja nicht genau, wie lange du das Fenster haben willst...

2)

```
...
<head>
<title>...</title>
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
fenster = window.open("seite.html","fenstername","width=100,height=100,left=0,top=0");
window.setTimeout("fenster.close()", 500);
</ script>
</head>
...
```
(</ script zusammen!)
Das beides wäre je eine eigene Möglichkeit, vielleicht auch noch weiteres...

Eine Fenstergröße unter 100x100px würde ich nicht empfehlen, da da nicht alle Browser mitspielen werden, soweit ich weiß.

hth,
Geist


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (28. November 2002)

SUPER ich dank dir!!!


----------

